# "Irwin" Orange



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Why all the arguement over shades of orange? Untill someone shows up with a color chip from the full size prop...it's all just guesswork! And as many of you are already painfully aware, we will go to our graves trying to reconcile miniature and full size deviations because back in the 60's no one ever dreamed we would have the ability to nitpick their work to death when it was meant for pure entertainment purposes. Build your kits to suit "You", to your specifications and memories, trust me....you'll sleep better at night.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

After forty years of UV bombardment , I wouldn't bet my life on it if I found a chip of the original 1/1 prop..... The color must be washed ....... a bit.... 

I have the DVD of the series and if you take Chariot's excerpts in ''the deadly games of gamma 6'' compared to ''the space primevals'' the lightning on the sets are very differents so the orange shade tends also to be different.

So I concur with ''Ductape'' to each it's own.....

Gaétan


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm sorry Dad ... no more quibbeling about what shade of whatever-color-it-is ... :wave:

It's not worth loosing sleep over!

Thanks for the reality check!!!

Dan


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I understand we are all passionate about the shows of our youth, it's kind of our way of holding on to just a tiny piece of our memories. I, as I'm sure many of you spent countless wonderous hours glued to the set as our favorite space family faced unknown dangers every week. I own the dvd's and through their magic I can travel back in time to the 60's and relive those golden memories. We are blessed that Irwin left us his vision of the farthest reaches of the galaxy, we celebrate his creation and curse him like we tend to do when we try to understand the illogical manner in which he went about bringing us his magic. It is a gift I am thankful for, Now Frank and the good folks at Moebius have brought us the models we all dreamed of in our youth, with many more to come, what a great time to be a modeler. I don't know about anyone else but I build for my own enjoyment, and answer only to myself...and my fading memories of a family "LOST IN SPACE".


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

I've now watched a lot of different episodes, re-runing the sections with the Chariot time and time again. I now know ten times as much about the paint scheme as I did one month ago. I have used that knowledge to correct many of the painting instructions in the kit that are at odds with what actually appeared on screen. 

And even so, I refuse to paint the panel over the driver's head orange on the exterior. It just doesn't look right to me, even though that is what it actually was painted, both on the miniatures and on the full sized prop. So I left it metallic gray, like the kit instructions indicated, because ever since I was 6 years old I thought all of the chariot's exterior was silver or gray. 

So I agree, I don't really care if I paint this kit the exact shade of orange used in the show (or even slavishly follow every single panel line with the correct color). 

Ultimately it comes down to making the model that you want to make... and hoping it looks good up on the shelf. 

And might I say, the Moebius Chariot looks damn good up on my shelf. It's a childhood dream come true.... I finally have my Chariot toy!


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I totally agree Trek. I've been waiting for this kit for sooooo long. My wife thinks I'm a freak cuz I stare at it a lot......he he he. You couldn't tell me that the main controls on the flight deck of the Jupiter 2 was army green on screen, but it surely was.....Filming techniques were different 40 years ago. That chariot has sit out in the California sun for years.....There's no telling how faded it is now. The last photos of it were taken years ago after it was purchased by Chris Tietz......It is supposedly being restored. I wonder if Chris went and bought the kit?


----------



## maucutt (May 22, 2008)

*Orange*

Testors Go-Mango
Its what I use on my Spindrift models and I will use on the Pod.
Mike


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Indeed, paint it the way you want! It's your model! You can follow the kit instructions, you can find pictures of the Chariot and paint it the colors it is in the pictures, you can paint it to match the way the colors appear on the TV screen, and (to me, if I weren't trying one of the above) I think it would look totally cool hot rodded up with some flame decals. (Seriously. Maybe a third Chariot, all Big Daddy Roth-ed out next to my Mysterion.) But I too find that red on top kind of jarring. Maybe they forgot to paint that panel on the flip side and that's the interior color showing through.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

maucutt said:


> Testors Go-Mango
> Its what I use on my Spindrift models and I will use on the Pod.
> Mike


Mike, I used your recommendation of go-mango on my last Spindrift build-up last summer, and am very pleased with the results. 
Even though the LM instructions called for Italian Red (and that is probably correct for the studio model), the hull always appeared orange on my TV screen, and as such, I feel that I finally have an accurate representation of the Spindrift. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

^^^ Great Idea!

Pimp my Chariot!!

to you think we can get Drew to cast some fuzzy dice and a disco ball ?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Put some hoppin hydros stuff in it


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

and ground effect lighting.

and a killer sound system


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Maybe add a Flux- capacitor!!!!....Jeff


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'm picturing Will Ferrell in a silver Jupiter II space suit :freak::

"Whatcha gonna do with all that junk,

All that junk in the chariot trunk....":lol:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> ^^^ Great Idea!
> 
> Pimp my Chariot!!
> 
> to you think we can get Drew to cast some fuzzy dice and a disco ball ?


 
And an "I Break For Bloops" bumper sticker.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

One problem is finding almost any orange in a rattle can. My local hobby stores only stock one or two colors, of course the paint mak look different from the can lable sample so I am now spraying test panels and seeing where the color ends up after drying. I don't remember what the color names are, but nne of them seem to match the instructions. What is going to be the determining factor is what looks good to my eye.

I hate rattle cans, but my airbrush died and I have yet to properly replace it...

.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are quite a few Orange sprays. Tamiya has three IIRC. Testors MM has two (Racing Orange and Mango). There is an orange in the Testors regular sprays. I am using Testors 28108 Huggar Orange spray for the ladders and exterior bits. The chassis will be red and the interior floor grey.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Looks like good 'ol Testors Hemi Orange to me. *wink* 

Asks: What do you get when you cross an elephant and a rhinoceros? Elefino...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Testors Hemi Orange is a metallic


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Richard Baker said:


> One problem is finding almost any orange in a rattle can. .


Actually now is the pefect time for finding it.. the guy at my local walmart said they go through a few cases of pumpkin orange this time of year, and someone else here just used it and it looked great to me.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> Testors Hemi Orange is a metallic


errr... nope.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hmmm the One Coat Laquer spray Hemi Orange is a metallic... have it right here in front of me. Huggar Orange is not. I painted my Natural Born Killers car in the metallic shade.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Testors adds a Metallic to the HEMI Orange, Like the new "HEMI Orange" it is a metallic version of a classic color which was not originally metallic (or pearl). but true HEMI Orange is not Metallic, I use Hemi Restoration Orange Engine Paint (1966– 71 Street Hemi, 1969–1971 340/383/440) #P5007733 since its what I use on my Real 69 Charger R/T 440


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

azdacuda said:


> Testors adds a Metallic to the HEMI Orange, Like the new "HEMI Orange" it is a metallic version of a classic color which was not originally metallic (or pearl). but true HEMI Orange is not Metallic


Well that explains the confusion. Thanks! I looked up Testors Hemi Orange again and the only metallic I saw was Plumb Crazy Purple. I probably read it wrong.


----------

